
Ask HN: A JavaScript alternative similar with RoR ready for production? - gls2ro
I am looking to see if there is any framework similar with Ruby on Rails or Django and that is ready to be used in a production environment?<p>I know Ruby on Rails and I try to learn JavaScript as a backend programming language. 
And my plan is to develop a side project with it and launch it so that I learn in a real environment.<p>For me RoR it is working great because I can create a side project pretty quick without the need to go much outside the framework.
======
mtmail
The [https://meanjs.org/docs/0.5.x/](https://meanjs.org/docs/0.5.x/) and
[https://www.meteor.com/](https://www.meteor.com/) stack are such opinionated
(pre-selected modules and defaults) frameworks.

------
armis
You should check adonisjs as whole mvc framework is heavily inspired by
laravel/ror it should look very familiar to you.

[1] [http://adonisjs.com](http://adonisjs.com)

